# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker ...0842 ZTE Z221, F116, E821, Huawei E357, E173EU-1 & many more added

## 4gsmmaroc

Added unlock support : 
Modems: *Sierra Wireless AirCard 330U
Vodafone K5005
Huawei E357* 
Customized modems :
Huawei E160G 11.604.21.01.161 Sep 18 2008 20:30:52 (Beeline Russia)
Huawei E173 11.126.16.04.634 Nov 09 2011 11:51:11 (MTS Uzbekistan)   *Huawei Eu-1 modems:* *EU-1 modems unlock without firmware downgrade in few seconds.* 
E153Eu-1 11.609.18.20.222 Feb 10 2011 11:19:47 (MTS Ukraine)
E153Eu-1 11.609.18.21.222 Nov 10 2011 10:38:55 (MTS Ukraine)
E153Eu-1 11.609.18.20.174 Nov 03 2010 10:25:25 (Kyivstar/DJUICE Ukraine)
E153Eu-1 11.609.18.20.883 Apr 22 2011 15:57:47 (Beeline Uzbekistan)
E153Eu-1 11.609.18.21.135 Nov 12 2010 10:58:25 (Etisalat Egypt) 
E173Eu-1 11.126.15.22.439 Sep 29 2010 17:48:40 (Viettel Vietnam)
E173Eu-1 11.126.16.00.439 Jun 09 2011 10:42:35 (Viettel Vietnam)
E173Eu-1 11.126.16.00.272 May 28 2011 20:08:15 (Mobinil Egypt)
E173Eu-1 11.126.56.17.272 Oct 31 2011 20:14:00 (Mobinil Egypt)
E173Eu-1 11.126.16.04.174 Sep 21 2011 09:29:48 (Kyivstar/DJUICE Ukraine)
E173Eu-1 11.126.16.00.880 Apr 26 2011 21:02:05 (XL Indonesia) 
ZTE Phones: *
ZTE F116
ZTE Z221
ZTE E821*

----------


## ghostmedo10

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------

